# cx surgery 58563 modier?



## Onelm (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there a valid modifier that I can use when a surgery has been cx after the anesth. has been applied..I used 74 and it came back from medicare as "procedure code and modifier were invalid on the date of service" help please?


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 20, 2008)

if you are not a hospital or ambulatory surgery center and the ablation was actually started i would use modifer 53 if the procedure hadn't been started i dont think?? you can bill for the procdure


----------



## Onelm (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you very much, I will do that...we did started but we had to stop the procedure!


----------



## adwood68 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Aborted ablation*

How far did your provider get into the procedure?  58563 is for a hysteroscopy with ablation. Did you provider get a dx hysteroscopy completed before ending the procedure?  Do you think the provider could bill a 58555? By any chance did the provider do a biopsy?  If so you could bill 58558. I guess the point I make is that you have choices of appending modifier 53 or chosing another cpt code based on how far he got and what he actually got done while he was in there. 

Angie Wood, CPC


----------

